# squat worthy huge abandoned factory in gulfport Ms



## Animal (Mar 4, 2009)

well i got up at like 9:30 this morning and decided to walk up to the library and maybe try to find some tracks and such, after i came back from the library i went to my moms place and then remembered that there was a big fucked up abandoned factory not too far from her place so i got my pack and my cam and decided to go take a look. walking up to it i took some pics of the outer shell of it. i have no clue what it use to be but its huge. walking around i found some rooms that are good enough to stay in with some cleaning of the floor ( books and paper and desk and shit like that) there is allot of land in the back and two abandoned big rigs one of which the rims have been removed and replaced with big wooden blocks haha! one day when i was passing by i saw a shit load of cars out front and i thought that they were people comming to asses the damage or some shit but when i went in i saw a shit load of paint ball rounds and paint all over the walls and shit. so yeah im sure they were all playing paint ball.

there was a few upstairs rooms that looked over the inside of the factory that were nice. i say with some cleaning and a bit of spray paint it would be a fine place to turn into a squat and allot of people can stay there. oh and there was a fresh water source too it was like a pipe that was leaking fresh water im sure there is a way to get it out haha.

i got some pics but most of the pics didnt get saved so ill go back and get more later and post em.:crew:


----------



## Nym (Mar 4, 2009)

that is a decently squattable place.
a little cleaning and it will be fine
the only problem would be the random people coming in and shooting shit.
waking up to a paintball in the face wouldn't be a good thing


----------



## Animal (Mar 4, 2009)

i only saw em there once man i kinda wish i could stay here and make something out of it.


----------



## Animal (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah that shit would be bad. hardcore cleaning maybe? there were some parts up top that were not hit by the water. thats the pic with the 211's and empty bag of chips, someone was there before me.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 4, 2009)

If the water only hit the bottom of it stay in the top floor. find a room and rig locks on it done that before with a building that looked like it was vacated, I found a different spot though, of course. You have to be careful though, sometimes if the damage is really bad on the bottom, th mold can creep to the top


----------



## Animal (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah i wish i had time and help to clean it up but i dont and there arnt many people down for squattin in gulfport, that i know of i :zombie::zombie::zombie::zombie:mean you got your bums and shit but most are junkies or crack heads like walking zombies man


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 4, 2009)

hA yeah I hear that been in several nowhere towns like that


----------



## Animal (Mar 4, 2009)

fuck im glad im hittin philly soon maybe i will meet some crusties there that i can chill with


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 4, 2009)

Some good shit there. If you don't mind PM me the general area or name of the joint. I head up the Waystations group and am trying to get a decent list of possible squats regionally.

Also, if ur blowing thru TN hit us up. Even if ur on the bus or whatever, we can get u some provisions!


----------

